# Basic 2.7t Questions



## edhgreatone (May 20, 2006)

Ive been searching and searching and there is hardly any info on the 2.7t engine. Its very frustrating I recently bought a 2000 audi a6 2.7t and I am looking into doing some serious performance mods. I just sold my wolfsburg getta 1.8t and had that apr chipped with all the basic mods. However this car, I can hardly find anything on. I'm already going to with the apr 93 octane chip. But I know that its a good idea to get an intake and replace the DV. Howvever for this car I can't find any intake and the DV's are saying you need to purchase 2 of them? Is this true? Also what are some good exhaust systems to go with the dual exhuast? And as far as the intakes go where do you find them? Do people just use a k&n filter? If so, does the DV still go out from the turbo? I'm confused with this engine and need help and information on the basics of it. Please help! thanks


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Basic 2.7t Questions (edhgreatone)*

Allroads have the same motor....and b5 s4's...so pretty much what they can do you can do...
check out my post in the allroad forum
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3116655


----------

